# A new natural



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Just been sat in the garden is the sun, so i got a old fork from last year and made a other one im keeping, its a nice little catapult, love it, jeff










Just a nice size


----------



## bandymannen (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice one, good job!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice proportions


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Good job ! I always wonder, how do you attach tubes to naturals...


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff, wide palms = thick fat catty = *thumbs up* =D
Normally which backyard tree would be suitable for cattys? My apple tree ran out of good forks...


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, nice fork! I'm interested in those tubes and the attachment too. Are they theratube brand? how does the long loopback before the tie work, sorta like a tapered tubeset? If you've ever broke a set of them, where did they break? Do you pretty much have to size the hole specifically for a certain set of tubes? and if so, what size is theratube green?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting setup and nice shaped catty, Jeff. If those tubes are Thera Tube Green, they will hit pretty hard. I have a set from Henry in Panama and I like them.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Hey, nice fork! I'm interested in those tubes and the attachment too. Are they theratube brand? how does the long loopback before the tie work, sorta like a tapered tubeset? If you've ever broke a set of them, where did they break? Do you pretty much have to size the hole specifically for a certain set of tubes? and if so, what size is theratube green?


Yes they are thera band green, the tube is a 1/2 of the way back, ive never used them before, but will be getting some, they hit realy hard when they are tapered like that, i got a shock how well they shoot, and for the hole i drilled a couple of differant size holes i a scrap bit of wood till i found the right size i needed, jeff


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Aras said:


> Good job ! I always wonder, how do you attach tubes to naturals...


Aras, 
It depends how you want to attach them to the natural. You can drill a hole close to tips of the fork you just pull the tubes throught them and tied them at the other side, or use a ball bearing inside the tips of the tubulars. You can also make grooves at the tips of the forks, so you can tie the tubes with tread, rubber bands or a piece of flatband. 
You could use the gypsy style of attachment, but I have no experience on this. 
I use three rubber bands on each fork tip to tie around my tubes. I Just make sure they are really thigh and test them before use them, like using my fingers to pull them close to the attachment area and check for any sleepery. Remmember always to check the bands before using the slingshot. saludos.


----------

